# 2/20 White Bass



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't do much freshwater fishing anymore, but when I was in college every spring I usually made a few trips to a creek to hammer some white bass. Being that it was the start of the Lenten season, I figured I'd stop by one of the old spots and see if the white bass run was on. I got there around 11:00 to overcast skies, cool temps and some good lookin creek water. A little greenish tint to it and it was moving pretty good. First spot I tried, nada. The creek was up higher than I'd ever seen it, so off into the woods I went to look for some new spots upstream. My thought was that with the weather we'd been having along with the arctic blast that was on the way, they'd be staging in the deeper holes. I mainly looked for sharp bends in the creek with steep sides. Kinda like this










or this










I started out using a little roadrunner jig with a curly tail on a spinning rod to run recon for me. I figured I'd do that to locate them then switch over to my fly rod once I found them. About an hour in, I found them and setup with my fly rod.










I threw #4-#6 weighted clousers in pink/white and chart/white. Color really didn't seem to matter much as long as you fished it near the bottom. For the next few hours, I was able to catch fish on almost every cast. The other casts were either catching tree branches, brush or small woodland creatures. I'm not the best with line management so I'll chalk it up as a lesson learned. The females I caught were really fat, so I assume they still haven't spawned. I ended up keeping a few for the frier. *Warning: *Gratuitous stringer shots










Yes that's my 8wt rod and yes it was overkill, but it's all I gots so deal with it. The rest of the weekend was spent with these idiots


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

you kill any of the idiots? cuz they look like they taste good.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Ish said:


> you kill any of the idiots? cuz they look like they taste good.


Nahh unfortunately no killing this weekend just sighting in rifles and shooting potato guns.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

what you shoot?

and how about some pictures of the spud gun??? 

: )


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Beautiful creek! Nice catch as well.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I caught a bunch of crappie 2 weeks ago on my 8 wt cause that's all I got for now! Regardless, it was fun! Good report and Nice catching!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys it was a fun time



> what you shoot?


I was shooting my .300BLK that weekend



> and how about some pictures of the spud gun???


For whatever reason the only picture I took of it was pre-assembly










You can get a general idea of the setup from that though. It worked great, but the ignition system needs some refining. Since I don't have any pics of the spud gun, here's another screen grab of a pinata we filled with tannerite


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

sweet.

you shooting suppressed? if you are, check this out:

you're gonna need a new upper... 300 black-out is so 2011.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like Yegua Creek?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Ish said:


> sweet.
> 
> you shooting suppressed?


Answering that question will make my tin foil hat start to buzz



> if you are, check this out:
> 
> you're gonna need a new upper... 300 black-out is so 2011.


That's an interesting round, but at $2.50/round I'd never shoot it and I've learned with my .300BLK, even if they claim the price will go down, it more than likely won't. I wonder if you'd need to replace the followers in your standard mags for that round too.

If I were to get another AR-15 variant (which is highly unlikely) I'd probably go with something like a 6.8 SPC (so ~2006?). I'm not a huge fan of larger caliber rounds on the AR platform. I've shot a .458 SOCOM and a .50 Beowulf before and although fun to shoot, I'd have to have some kind of disposable income to get a rifle like that. For me other than hogs, I don't see much of a practical use for it and I'm yet to find a hog that was impervious to the 220gr subsonics that I shoot out of my .300BLK. Sure it may give me some more knock down power but it doesn't make em any deader than my .300BLK makes them. Me myself personally, if I were gonna drop some serious skrilla, I'd put it into a heavy bull barrel long range rifle or maybe build a high tech spud gun...



> Looks like Yegua Creek?


Yuh. You can tell because of the way it is.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

salty_waders said:


> Looks like Yegua Creek?


I fished Yegua Creek in college too. One of my classes got cancelled so I went out there alone. Did the same thing, followed the trails toward the lake and fished the mud banks at the bends in the creek. I jumped down to one of those banks and there was a big alligator sitting there. I was about 15' feet away from it and it didn't budge. I freaked out and went back to the truck to change my underwear. A game warden was in the parking area and I mentioned it to him. He was aware of it said she's been there for years eating pigs that come down to the water. The gator was about 8-10' long.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Haha that's crazy. I've never seen one on the Yegua but I saw a small one years ago up near flag pond. I used to fish the run and duck hunt a lot at the WMAs near Sommerville. I didn't realize at the time how lucky I was to be able to go hunt and still be able to make it to class on time.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

salty_waders said:


> I fished Yegua Creek in college too. One of my classes got cancelled so I went out there alone. Did the same thing, followed the trails toward the lake and fished the mud banks at the bends in the creek. I jumped down to one of those banks and there was a big alligator sitting there. I was about 15' feet away from it and it didn't budge. I freaked out and went back to the truck to change my underwear. A game warden was in the parking area and I mentioned it to him. He was aware of it said she's been there for years eating pigs that come down to the water. The gator was about 8-10' long.


Aggie?

My GPA at A&M certainly reflects the amount of time I spent prowling Yegua Creek, Somerville, and Gibbons back in the day. That and the amount of time I spent at The Tap or The Chicken.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

holy hotspot, batman!!!!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

southpaw said:


> Answering that question will make my tin foil hat start to buzz


i took the buzzer off mine.



southpaw said:


> Me myself personally, if I were gonna drop some serious skrilla, I'd put it into a heavy bull barrel long range rifle or...


that's more my game.

you got someplace to lob'em long?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Ish said:


> you got someplace to lob'em long?


I have a place to shoot out to 500 yds (may not even be considered long range) and that's about as far as I've currently shot. That spot could easily become a 1000yd range with a little coaxing of the land owner.

I honestly have pretty limited experience with it but I enjoy it a lot. Just need to free up some capital


----------

